# Change in Skill Shortage List



## madeelahmad (Oct 26, 2010)

Dear All 

The Skill shortage list has been changed and I heared that the obligation of comparable market has also been removed.
Pls. confirm this news

Regards,
Adeel Ahmad


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

madeelahmad said:


> Dear All
> 
> The Skill shortage list has been changed and I heared that the obligation of comparable market has also been removed.
> Pls. confirm this news
> ...


The only thing I can see in the 'News' section (which usually reflects changes like this) is Changes to SMC news item , which came in on 25th July. 

If you find out anything more, we'd be interested to know.


----------

